# my 2 favourite boys



## Aquila5 (Apr 12, 2012)

Finally got good photos of my 2 favourite boys.

Boy 1 is really pretty, never found a colour like this before

Boy 2 is a tri-colour, even though it is a broken chocolate tan, I'm hoping if I play my cards right I might be able to get some of the tan to move onto the top coat. We dont have the proper tri-colour genes over here in Australia, worst luck.


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow they are lovely colours ! :love


----------



## Aquila5 (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks  It's so hard to find any nice mice here in Australia, especially as far up north as I am. So I'm always so happy when I get some nice colours popping up


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The first could be argente or Champaign. Are they related as it looks like the tan is a choc so if it is and they are brothers I'd say it's likely the other also has the choc genes which would make him Champaign.

Broken tan isn't the same as tri coloured , a tri has 3 patches of colour on white where as a broken tan has 2 colours on white. you won't be able to get the tan on the top half either as the tan gene only effects the lower half. Sorry to be the barer of bad news.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

You beat me to it PPV!


----------



## Aquila5 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sigh thats what I figured, ah well, I can just have my broken tans, lol, probably as good as its going to get over here in Aussie land anyways  They are brothers


----------

